# OUT NOW - Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns



## Spitfire Team (Jun 23, 2022)

*OUT NOW - Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns 🎉*



From the wistful main theme of Braveheart to the thunderous horn section in The Batman original theme, the horn has proven to be the irreplaceable heart of orchestral scoring. The first of our film scoring selections to feature two legatos, Thematic Horns captures the most essential ingredient to successful orchestral scoring; that vivid, relentlessly pertinent sound of eight horns performed in the unmistakable acoustics of Abbey Road’s Studio One. Thematic Horns further enriches the available offerings in the Abbey Road One orchestral range by commanding the forefront of instantly playable, instant cinema - from the moment you open the first patch. 

*Explore Thematic Horns now*​


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

Your Thematic Horns link on the homepage (old site) directs to Thematic Trumpets (18.30 PM CET).

And there appears to be no “complete the collection” discount currently (solved).


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2022)

There is if you go here: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-the-collection/


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

NoamL said:


> There is if you go here: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/abbey-road-one-the-collection/


Thanks


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Your Thematic Horns link on the homepage (old site) directs to Thematic Trumpets (18.30 PM CET).
> 
> And there appears to be no “complete the collection” discount currently (solved).


Thanks for flagging this, we've fixed the link! 
Make sure you're logged in to see the correct price.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> Make sure you're logged in to see the correct price.


That part was fixed. Downloading!


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jun 23, 2022)

why is my complete your collection price more than buying them separately? I own all but two, my complete my collection price is $102.96, buying separately is $98. yes, I am logged in.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 23, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> $102.96


That sounds like the price if you own all but two yesterday and then they release a third today that you don’t own.


----------



## daan1412 (Jun 23, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> why is my complete your collection price more than buying them separately? I own all but two, my complete my collection price is $102.96, buying separately is $98. yes, I am logged in.


Same here. I also don't have two and the price is the same as yours. I hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jun 23, 2022)

ka00 said:


> That sounds like the price if you own all but two yesterday and then they release a third today that you don’t own.


doh. they released another one I didn't know about. crafty bastards.


----------



## daan1412 (Jun 23, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> doh. they released another one I didn't know about. crafty bastards.


I've just realised the same thing... Totally missed one!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 23, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> doh. they released another one I didn't know about. crafty bastards.


I think there's a thread where they announced they released another one.






OUT NOW - Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns


OUT NOW - Abbey Road One: Thematic Horns 🎉 From the wistful main theme of Braveheart to the thunderous horn section in The Batman original theme, the horn has proven to be the irreplaceable heart of orchestral scoring. The first of our film scoring selections to feature two legatos, Thematic...




vi-control.net


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jun 23, 2022)

daan1412 said:


> I've just realised the same thing... Totally missed one!


yup, so its 102.96 for 3, sounds more like a deal!


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jun 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I think there's a thread where they announced they released another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not everybody is on here 24/7.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 23, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> not everybody is on here 24/7.


It's literally this thread, the one we're posting in.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Jun 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's literally this thread, the one we're posting in.


is it? or is it a virtual reality?


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jun 23, 2022)

Could someone give an example out of the box with a famous theme?


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 23, 2022)

Anyone else experiencing a bug with the mic mixer where a mic slider keeps bouncing back to 0%?


----------



## ka00 (Jun 23, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Anyone else experiencing a bug with the mic mixer where a mic slider keeps bouncing back to 0%?


Yeah, I was about to post this too.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Anyone else experiencing a bug with the mic mixer where a mic slider keeps bouncing back to 0%?


I am, yes


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

@Spitfire Team Are we correct in assuming that we can expect a grand total of 9 Film Scoring Selections, so one more to go? This number was mentioned once in one of the first videos back when AROOF was released, by mister Henson. Is is 9 max, or “at least” 9?


----------



## TheWag (Jun 23, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Anyone else experiencing a bug with the mic mixer where a mic slider keeps bouncing back to 0%?


Same as well.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 23, 2022)

Support says they are aware of the issue and working on a fix ASAP.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

ka00 said:


> Support says they are aware of the issue and working on a fix ASAP.


Thanks for the feedback. I will wait for a fix update before downloading it.


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I will wait for a fix update before downloading it.


I thought you weren’t buying any of these expansions.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 23, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Anyone else experiencing a bug with the mic mixer where a mic slider keeps bouncing back to 0%?


Same


----------



## Technostica (Jun 23, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Anyone else experiencing a bug with the mic mixer where a mic slider keeps bouncing back to 0%?


No, but my bank balance keeps bouncing back to zero after coming here.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2022)

Already wrote a little intro thing using it and the rest of AR-1 library and expansions


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I thought you weren’t buying any of these expansions.


The last two are an exception.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 23, 2022)

Hey Everyone,

The issue being reported here regarding the Mic Mixer snapping to 0% can be fixed by doing the following:

Close the DAW, go to the library folder location in finder / windows folder explorer,
Delete the folder called "config" in the library folder.
Reopen the DAW. The issue should be gone
If the issue persists after this, please reach out to us. 

We have it reported and logged with our developers. If you have any questions, drop us a line on support. 

Jack


----------



## easyrider (Jun 23, 2022)

Sounds great


----------



## method1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Is this revenge on behalf of Izotope? (ps I didn't buy the glitch)


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2022)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> The issue being reported here regarding the Mic Mixer snapping to 0% can be fixed by doing the following:
> 
> ...


This worked for me. And FYI the only thing in the config folder was a folder called Thematic Horns, containing a v1.0.12 folder that contained ARONE_Selections_Thematic_Horns.plugin.zconfig.

So it looks like that config file is what makes the mics fail across the entire library. For AROOF and all the selects, Mix1 would load just fine but when I tried to load other mixes the mics would stay "stuck" to the bottom of the volume slider and no sound would play.

Again, it works fine now, thanks for the fix.


----------



## TheWag (Jun 23, 2022)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> The issue being reported here regarding the Mic Mixer snapping to 0% can be fixed by doing the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fix, it worked!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2022)

It would be helpful if @Spitfire Team let's us know when they have the issue fixed. So, no additional action is needed once the library is downloaded.

Thanks


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 24, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> Could someone give an example out of the box with a famous theme?


First one is Mix 1 which comes out of the box.
Second is Tree 1 + 70% close mic. 

Articulation is Lyrical Legato.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 25, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> First one is Mix 1 which comes out of the box.
> Second is Tree 1 + 70% close mic.
> 
> Articulation is Lyrical Legato.


Damn, you could play this theme with the shittiest french horn library and I'd still have goosebumps. 😅


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> It would be helpful if @Spitfire Team let's us know when they have the issue fixed. So, no additional action is needed once the library is downloaded.
> 
> Thanks


Hey,

I agree.

The issue has been resolved for anyone, who from today, does a fresh install. Fresh installs / repairs no longer install the config folder.

This will be fixed for all users going forward with any redownload or repair of the library.

Those who have already installed the library before this fix was implemented will have to carry out the fix in my previous post. I.e manually delete the config folder.

Deleting of the library / redownloading will also fix the issue, but is more long winded.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jun 25, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> First one is Mix 1 which comes out of the box.
> Second is Tree 1 + 70% close mic.
> 
> Articulation is Lyrical Legato.


Thanks! It sounds good, and I think I like the Tree1+Close more than the mix.


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 25, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> Thanks! It sounds good, and I think I like the Tree1+Close more than the mix.


You me too. I think all Abbey Roads stuff benefits from a bit more close than usual.


----------



## muk (Jun 26, 2022)

In the walkthrough I am hearing two dynamic layers. A piano layer, and a layer somewhere between mezzoforte and forte. The french horn has such a wide variety of timbral colours that, in my opinion, having only two at hand is quite limiting. Here's hoping that Spitfire Audio will capture more dynamic layers for their Modular Abbey Road series.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 26, 2022)

Can you make these horns growl?


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Can you make these horns growl?


Not really. They don't have an FFF layer.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2022)

I like the sound. On one hand, I wish for more dynamics but in the other. It was $33USD (I used the complete the collection option which dropped it from $49) so it’s hard to complain about the smaller dynamic range.

Edit- I find these Thematic Horns do nicely when doubles with the AROOF sordino high strings.


----------



## muk (Jun 26, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> so it’s hard to complain about the smaller dynamic range.


Absolutely. You get a lot for 33/49$, both content-wise and programing-wise!

I just thought it's pertinent information, as the press text doesn't mention it. It's called 'a fully-fledged, stand-alone library'. And Paul Thomson mentions the full dynamic range in his walkthrough. I hope this can help avoid disapointment if it is clear from the outset what you do and don't get.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 26, 2022)

Kind of p - f dynamics wise. Lovely sound but old-school Spitfire restraint. I'll use them a lot but will need to turn to other libraries for a ballsier sound.

80% of my template is Spitfire so I am very much a fan, but I do wish that other developers would record in these fantastic locations, creating instruments that cover a greater dynamic range and number of short articulations.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 26, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Not really. They don't have an FFF layer.


Why record 8 horns then I wonder?


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Why record 8 horns then I wonder?


Spitfire has always been on the softer side of the spectrum. I believe somewhere they mentioned that FFF layers can sound synthetic very fast for brass instruments. In some cases I believe that's true. But then CSB and THB have proved me otherwise.

Anyways, everyone has their speciality I guess.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 26, 2022)

When Spitfire’s considering making a new sample library, I don’t think they start by considering which articulations they’d like; how many dynamic layers there should be etc.

Instead I think they start by looking at it from a financial perspective: What’s our target sales price for this library, how many units can we expect to sell at the intro price/normal price/price during future sales.

Then they list a bunch of alternatives to choose between: What will the costs be if we record these articulations performed by these musicians in this many dynamic layers in the recording space we’ve decided on.

After this they decide what makes most sense for them to do.

For this particular library, Spitfire has apparently concluded that 3 dynamic layers would not be profitable to record and put into the library. But that 2 dynamic layers would still be interesting for their potential customers from a composing standpoint, making the library an attractive offer.

(Edited for better describing what I mean)


----------



## ed buller (Jun 26, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> For this particular library, Spitfire has apparently concluded that 3 dynamic layers would not be profitable to record and put into the library. And that 2 dynamic layers would still be usable for their potential customers from a composing standpoint, making the library an attractive offer.


It's so frustrating. All that work for two dynamics !!!!!

best

e


----------



## muk (Jun 26, 2022)

Best to continue this discussion in the sample talk forum. I didn't intend to spark a discussion, I merely wanted to point to a spec that isn't mentioned in the marketing material. And it's posible that the shorts have more dynamic layers. It's for the legatos and sustain that I hear two in Paul Thomson's walkthrough.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 26, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> When Spitfire’s considering making a new sample library, I don’t think they start by considering which articulations they’d like; how many dynamic layers there should be etc.
> 
> Instead I think they start by looking at it from a financial perspective: What’s our target sales price for this library, how many units can we expect to sell at the intro price/normal price/price during future sales.
> 
> ...


 
That's even less dynamic layers than what you get in BBCSO isn't it?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 26, 2022)

muk said:


> Best to continue this discussion in the sample talk forum. I didn't intend to spark a discussion, I merely wanted to point to a spec that isn't mentioned in the marketing material. And it's posible that the shorts have more dynamic layers. It's for the legatos and sustain that I hear two in Paul Thomson's walkthrough.


I didn’t intend to cause a discussion either, I meant it as a “neutral” post explaining what I think is the thought process behind Spitfire planning, recording and releasing libraries. My background is in business  @ed buller @Aitcpiano


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2022)

muk said:


> Absolutely. You get a lot for 33/49$, both content-wise and programing-wise!
> 
> I just thought it's pertinent information, as the press text doesn't mention it. It's called 'a fully-fledged, stand-alone library'. And Paul Thomson mentions the full dynamic range in his walkthrough. I hope this can help avoid disapointment if it is clear from the outset what you do and don't get.


That’s fair. The shorts get louder to my ears. It’s just the legato and long that don’t get bright enough. I might substitute BML Phalynx Horns for this to see what kind of difference it makes.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

Q. Which one is more reverberant. Abbey Road One, or Air Studios ?


----------



## Hendrixon (Jun 26, 2022)

2 layers??
No wonder Paul didn't show a gradual CC1 play, he jumped from 127 to like 10... it was weird, like who does that in a playthru? and now its obvious why


----------



## gst98 (Jun 26, 2022)

I likewise don't understand why you would go to all that effort to record such limited dynamics, yet re-record articulations that were already present in the main lineup. ARO already had the horns covered well in the lower to mid dynamics, so one would think _THEMATIC_ horns might offer the missing forte ground.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jun 27, 2022)

I think that in general they try to approach brass in a "realistic way". If you listen to horns parts on the classical repertoire, you can clearly hear that they do not play as _forte_ as in the modern film scoring world. Horns are not the most powerfull instrument in the brass section (because of their nature and because they point the bell backwards). That's why composer like Holst used so many horns. That's why the bells up and the _cuivre_ are for. And in fact, in some film scores what they do is to layer some horns playing normale and other muted. And use a lot of _cuivre_. And I kinda like the approach of Spitfire, as other libraries like CSB, although I like them, the horns reach the FFF layer to quickly for my taste. 

In any case, the problem Spitfire has with french horns is that they do not make the articulations necessary for such strong passages. For example, BBC has the _cuivre_, but only for long notes. It would be required shorter notes as well. Or make an artiuclation of _cuivre _and bells up. But they don't, because I don't know. In this library I understand, as it is focused for a more low buget. But they SHOULD do it in the Abbey Road modular library, as they are the only people that are gonna make samples libraries there.


----------



## gst98 (Jun 27, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> I think that in general they try to approach brass in a "realistic way". If you listen to horns parts on the classical repertoire, you can clearly hear that they do not play as _forte_ as in the modern film scoring world. Horns are not the most powerfull instrument in the brass section (because of their nature and because they point the bell backwards). That's why composer like Holst used so many horns. That's why the bells up and the _cuivre_ are for. And in fact, in some film scores what they do is to layer some horns playing normale and other muted. And use a lot of _cuivre_. And I kinda like the approach of Spitfire, as other libraries like CSB, although I like them, the horns reach the FFF layer to quickly for my taste.
> 
> In any case, the problem Spitfire has with french horns is that they do not make the articulations necessary for such strong passages. For example, BBC has the _cuivre_, but only for long notes. It would be required shorter notes as well. Or make an artiuclation of _cuivre _and bells up. But they don't, because I don't know. In this library I understand, as it is focused for a more low buget. But they SHOULD do it in the Abbey Road modular library, as they are the only people that are gonna make samples libraries there.


They're called film scoring selections


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 27, 2022)

muk said:


> In the walkthrough I am hearing two dynamic layers. A piano layer, and a layer somewhere between mezzoforte and forte. The french horn has such a wide variety of timbral colours that, in my opinion, having only two at hand is quite limiting. Here's hoping that Spitfire Audio will capture more dynamic layers for their Modular Abbey Road series.


That's very surprising. Aren't there 5 layers in AROOF brass longs?


----------



## Snarf (Jun 27, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> That's very surprising. Aren't there 5 layers in AROOF brass longs?


No, only 3 on longs (and shorts). 5 dynamics are only on a few instruments (strings iirc).


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 27, 2022)

Snarf said:


> No, only 3 on longs (and shorts). 5 dynamics are only on a few instruments (strings iirc).


Spitfire has always listed 7 layers on perc...5 on every other section.


----------



## Karma (Jun 27, 2022)

Snarf said:


> No, only 3 on longs (and shorts). 5 dynamics are only on a few instruments (strings iirc).


To clarify, there are 5 dynamics on the Brass in ARO.

The Selections are designed for a specific purpose. Thematic Horns is 3 dynamics, from mf and up. This was decided based upon speaking to the players, as well as practical use for a "Thematic" selection.

Those wanting something more comprehensive in terms of dynamic range will obviously be covered in the Modular Orchestra.


----------



## holywilly (Jun 27, 2022)

Karma said:


> To clarify, there are 5 dynamics on the Brass in ARO


On Selections too or just the Foundation?


----------



## Karma (Jun 27, 2022)

holywilly said:


> On Selections too or just the Foundation?


Just edited for clarification!


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 27, 2022)

Karma said:


> To clarify, there are 5 dynamics on the Brass in ARO.
> 
> The Selections are designed for a specific purpose. Thematic Horns is 3 dynamics, from mf and up. This was decided based upon speaking to the players, as well as practical use for a "Thematic" selection.
> 
> Those wanting something more comprehensive in terms of dynamic range will obviously be covered in the Modular Orchestra.


I feel my wallet burning already


----------



## Greeno (Jun 27, 2022)

Can someone tell me more about this ARI modular Libarary I keep reading about...I thought that AROOF is the modular library or is there going to be another one??


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 27, 2022)

Greeno said:


> Can someone tell me more about this ARI modular Libarary I keep reading about...I thought that AROOF is the modular library or is there going to be another one??


AROOF is the Foundation library. Much more an Albion “sections” thing. Arguably “modular” in the sense that there are expansions called Film Scoring Selections. But largely a pre-orchestrated affair.

The Modular series will have individual instruments and individual sections, much like the current “flagship” Symphonic libraries recorded in AIR Lyndhurst. It is speculative whether or not “modular” will also mean that individual sections or instruments will be offered for individual purchase. So the “Modular” series are expected (edit: now confirmed according to post below this one) to have “higher specs” in terms of articulations and velocity layers etc. and of course legato / portamento.


----------



## Karma (Jun 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> So the “Modular” series are expectedto have “higher specs” in terms of articulations and velocity layers etc. and of course legato / portamento.


Whilst I can't go into much detail over how it will be released, I can definitely confirm that the level of dynamics and techniques is going to be the furthest we've ever gone. Paul mentioned this initially when announcing, but I feel it's good to clarify for those that are unaware.

So yes, that much isn't expected - but actually confirmed.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 27, 2022)

Thanks for update.

I’m praying for a decent range of shorts on the strings.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 27, 2022)

Karma said:


> Thematic Horns is 3 dynamics, from mf and up.


To be honest, this one sounds like it tops out at mf in the walkthroughs and demos.


----------



## Greeno (Jun 27, 2022)

ok thanks for clarifying


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> To be honest, this one sounds like it tops out at mf in the walkthroughs and demos.


I don’t have thematic horns yet so I’m going by the walkthrough. To me it sounds forte at the top in the walkthrough but that’s just quibbling and it does seem to lack what you’d expect from a horn section at FF and FFF even in the concert hall (for something like Mahler or Strauss). 

The extensive lower dynamic coverage might be so the patch is more versatile in use with AROOF now rather than use as a stand alone a8 patch. Not sure why you would record a8 horns this way (that is, a8 rather than a4 or even a2) except perhaps because the modular orchestra is going to have a more robust a4 instrument so a8 was used to distinguish it. (If that was the plan maybe they should have chosen a3 so it better fit expectations.)


----------



## Karma (Jun 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> To be honest, this one sounds like it tops out at mf in the walkthroughs and demos.




Now that they're out I guess I can say that I used Thematic Horns at this part of my Appassionata demo: 



I was also present during the sessions, the players were pushing pretty darn hard - to say that it tops out at _mf_ is a fairly big exaggeration... but hey, each to their own.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 27, 2022)

Karma said:


>


Karma, can you tell us how many more Film Scoring Selections will be coming?


----------



## Karma (Jun 27, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Karma, can you tell us how many more Film Scoring Selections will be coming?


Afraid I can't confirm or deny that one. All I can say is there's plenty to look forward to coming up in the AR line.


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 27, 2022)

Karma said:


> Afraid I can't confirm or deny that one. All I can say is there's plenty to look forward to coming up in the AR line.


I want to bring this as subtle as possible but...



Are you bribable?


----------



## Karma (Jun 27, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> I want to bring this as subtle as possible but...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bribable?


Only with Abbey Road sample libraries...


----------



## ka00 (Jun 27, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> I want to bring this as subtle as possible but...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you bribable?





Karma said:


> Only with Abbey Road sample libraries...


Karma Police, arrest this man!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 27, 2022)

Karma said:


> Now that they're out I guess I can say that I used Thematic Horns at this part of my Appassionata demo:
> 
> 
> 
> I was also present during the sessions, the players were pushing pretty darn hard - to say that it tops out at _mf_ is a fairly big exaggeration... but hey, each to their own.



The lack of cuivre makes it sound like it's not very loud compared to other libraries, even in your demo. 

Does your team instruct the players to not add any cuivre in the higher sustain dynamics? It's a long-running complaint on this forum about Spitfire Brass in general. 

Was hoping to see that change with ARO, but it appears only the low brass was allowed to really open up the brassiness in AROOF.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> it appears only the low brass was allowed to really open up the brassiness in AROOF.


ARO trumpets can get up there too.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 27, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> ARO trumpets can get up there too.


Good catch. Forgot about them.


----------



## Snarf (Jun 27, 2022)

Karma said:


> To clarify, there are 5 dynamics on the Brass in ARO.


Thanks for clarifying, my bad. Does this apply to all brass sections and articulations (except swells)? Do you have a chart where all dynamics are listed per velocity range? I couldn't find this information in the manual or any place where you'd normally expect to find it.


----------



## NuNativs (Jun 27, 2022)

Ya the lack of that FFF Growl is disappointing. The Brits are always too polite to a fault...


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 27, 2022)

NuNativs said:


> Ya the lack of that FFF Growl is disappointing. The Brits are always too polite to a fault...


Stick around. There's still time.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 27, 2022)

Combined with thematic trumpets tho and grand brass covering all octaves. They really pack a punch as a planned pair IMO…even without that higher layer 

Audio demo below from the other thread.


Post in thread 'Abbey Road One Selections/Foundation Info'
https://vi-control.net/community/th...elections-foundation-info.120438/post-5133859


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jun 27, 2022)

Karma said:


> I was also present during the sessions, the players were pushing pretty darn hard - to say that it tops out at _mf_ is a fairly big exaggeration... but hey, each to their own.


That's the thing. I think that we have been so used to hear the cuivre as the top dynamic when in reality it is just another way of playing. I'm ok with having the normal longs and short reach as forte as Thematic Horns do. But again, I just wish that Spitfire record more cuivre art. than just regular longs, as it is necessary if you want to get that epic sound.
____________________________________________
Edit: So I recommend to watch this interview where is about how the top fff dynamic that we are so used to hear it is not a real thing and in real life it is rarely used.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 29, 2022)

I miss the extra power at the end of a crescendo note or phrase as an accent. It's a minor complaint as I have other libraries that can get there and can be mixed in. I do really like the sound overall.


----------



## Karma (Jun 30, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> That's the thing. I think that we have been so used to hear the cuivre as the top dynamic when in reality it is just another way of playing. I'm ok with having the normal longs and short reach as forte as Thematic Horns do. But again, I just wish that Spitfire record more cuivre art. than just regular longs, as it is necessary if you want to get that epic sound.
> ____________________________________________
> Edit: So I recommend to watch this interview where is about how the top fff dynamic that we are so used to hear it is not a real thing and in real life it is rarely used.


Thanks! And it's absolutely noted. It really is a case that the content is catered to a specific use here. For the Thematic sessions we actually spoke to the players and took on board their own input as to what would be beneficial for this case.

I'd love to say we could do absolutely everything for the selections and throw in many many dynamics with a cuivre top layer, but ultimately for a £49 library there does have to be a healthy balance. Again, thankfully this is the kind of stuff that will absolutely be addressed within the Modular. I mean if you'd said to me 10 years ago that there would be Horns (with legato!) recorded at Abbey Road & engineered by Simon Rhodes available for £49, I'd have never believed it.

I can understand the argument that the top dynamics are lacking somewhat in older libraries also, though more often than not we're talking about recordings from 2011-12. An awful lot has changed since then, both from a development perspective, but also in terms of resources available.

As a composer myself it's not lost upon me how huge of an opportunity the Modular Orchestra is, and trust me in saying that we'll be doing everything to make sure that we're getting *exactly* what we need, as well as taking all feedback on board. So definitely keep it coming!


----------



## Architekton (Jun 30, 2022)

So - are these small releases a part of modular or the modular is going to be a big separate product?


----------



## becolossal (Jun 30, 2022)

Architekton said:


> So - are these small releases a part of modular or the modular is going to be a big separate product?


Abbey Road One Orchestral Foundations + Scoring Selections = one product
Abbey Road One Modular Orchestra = different product


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 30, 2022)

Karma said:


> Thanks! And it's absolutely noted. It really is a case that the content is catered to a specific use here. For the Thematic sessions we actually spoke to the players and took on board their own input as to what would be beneficial for this case.
> 
> I'd love to say we could do absolutely everything for the selections and throw in many many dynamics with a cuivre top layer, but ultimately for a £49 library there does have to be a healthy balance. Again, thankfully this is the kind of stuff that will absolutely be addressed within the Modular. I mean if you'd said to me 10 years ago that there would be Horns (with legato!) recorded at Abbey Road & engineered by Simon Rhodes available for £49, I'd have never believed it.
> 
> ...


Hi @Karma

On a technical note many users have noticed the AR1 player is prone to dropping notes. (And I'm hardly alone in this, there are *numerous* threads here where others experience the same, such as this one - https://vi-control.net/community/th...o-dropout-issues-potentially-resolved.117520/) The issue is so poor that if I attempt to use more than one mic in a full orchestration long articulations dropout before completing their note length.

I've adjusted the plugin settings every which way possible, (including various suggestions in this thread, in a few videos I've found where other users attempt to address the issue, etc). At some point I get dropped notes in any project where I attempt to use AR1 for an entire orchestration.

This is the only SF player product this happens to me in, (at least that I've noticed). And frankly the only product by any developer I experience this in. I'm using a mac with a super fast 8 TB SSD, disk IO is not an issue. I check RAM regularly in Activity monitor and when this happens I'm nowhere near close to running out of memory.

Considering I've tried tons of different plugin settings, (including reverting to the defaults several times), there's something wrong with the plugin.

To be clear I'm not posting this to complain about the tone, the sound, or generally be difficult... This may be one of the nicest sounding orchestral libraries I have, but the dropouts are absolutely killing my ability to use it as the core of an entire orchestration. Unfortunately this is a very real usability issue that many users run into.

Please, please also relay feedback about the technical issues impacting dropped notes. Upper dynamic would be nice, but they're also not of much value if the plugin's limitations leads to dropouts. (The thread I linked above has some technical observations about what appears to be causing this.)

*Fingers crossed* this will be resolved.


----------



## Karma (Jul 1, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Hi @Karma
> 
> On a technical note many users have noticed the AR1 player is prone to dropping notes. (And I'm hardly alone in this, there are *numerous* threads here where others experience the same, such as this one - https://vi-control.net/community/th...o-dropout-issues-potentially-resolved.117520/) The issue is so poor that if I attempt to use more than one mic in a full orchestration long articulations dropout before completing their note length.
> 
> ...


Hello! I'm sorry to hear you're having some trouble with this. I can't stress how important it is that these kind of issues go through the Customer Experience team - there is a ticketing system in place which gives the CX guys a great indicator of priority. Unfortunately threads on forums are more likely to be missed when compared to direct communication with the team.

The kind of questions that I can answer are more from a development perspective (although obviously there's a lot I cannot answer there as well!).


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2022)

Karma said:


> As a composer myself it's not lost upon me how huge of an opportunity the Modular Orchestra is, and trust me in saying that we'll be doing everything to make sure that we're getting *exactly* what we need, as well as taking all feedback on board. So definitely keep it coming!


🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Loerpert (Jul 2, 2022)

After having worked with these for some time. I can say I really love them, especially with some more close mics. They're really good at what they do!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 3, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> After having worked with these for some time. I can say I really love them, especially with some more close mics. They're really good at what they do!


Glad to hear it, Uncle Iroh.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 3, 2022)

These sound so good. These selections are doing exactly what they’re intended to: whet the appetite for the full modular library.

I’ve been working the Foundations and Slections into my otherwise mostly Spitfire/OT template and they work great but man, am I excited to make this a mostly Abbey Road template. 

C’mon Spitfire, release the full thing already!


----------



## jazzdrums22 (Dec 28, 2022)

As a BBC SO Core owner, I'm considering buying Thematic Horns -- they're on sale for $29 until Jan 2.

For those of you who own both BBC SO and Thematic Horns, is there a _significant _difference in overall sound? I find the BBC SO horns to be "OK" but not outstanding. If Thematic Horns offers a considerable "sound upgrade" from BBC SO horns, then it would certainly be worth the $29 investment.

(The Paul Thomson walkthrough makes Thematic Horns sound marvelous, but I've learned that walkthroughs can be deceiving).

Thx for any info!


----------



## Loerpert (Dec 28, 2022)

jazzdrums22 said:


> As a BBC SO Core owner, I'm considering buying Thematic Horns -- they're on sale for $29 until Jan 2.
> 
> For those of you who own both BBC SO and Thematic Horns, is there a _significant _difference in overall sound? I find the BBC SO horns to be "OK" but not outstanding. If Thematic Horns offers a considerable "sound upgrade" from BBC SO horns, then it would certainly be worth the $29 investment.
> 
> ...


I've got both. The sound is different and great but not necessarily better. Both have a quite narrow dynamic range. Not sure if that's what you're after, but you might be better off getting Horns a3 or a6 patches from Tom Holkenborg Brass from OT. They are more expensive but very versatile. Also Teldex stage blends very well with Maida Vale Studios.


----------

